# Fall of the Lich King soundtrack



## Nightmare79 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo erstmal an alle WoWler,
ihr kennt doch sicher das vid zu 

* Fall of the Lich King*
aber kann mir jemand sagen wie das hintergrundlied heißt oder der musikstil?
suche schon lange danach .
danke schonmal für eure hilfe.



hier nochmal der link 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNUYvD7owtU&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Arosk (2. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67jr2tmyr1M


----------



## Nightmare79 (2. Februar 2010)

das is aber net genau das selbe -.-


----------



## Arosk (2. Februar 2010)

Doch, ist aber nicht von Anfang an am laufen :>


----------

